# Spouse Immigrating to Dubai on Visitor Visa



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Folks,

So my wife and I have finally bought our *one way* tickets to Dubai! We will be arriving on April 19th! Woohoo! Let's get the (non-alcoholic) party started! lol

On a serious note, I was wondering if what my immigration agent in Dubai is saying is true. I will be arriving in Dubai with a working permit, but my agent says that my wife (who holds a British passport), does not need any sort of permanent immigration visa. He says she will get a visitor visa upon arrival in Dubai, and that is to be converted to a spousal visa. Is this normal practice? Wouldn't coming in with a one-way ticket look suspicious?

I am immigrating with a coworker of mine. His situation is similar to mine. Again, my coworker will have his work permit, however his Canadian wife and Canadian 3-yr old child have a visitor visa, valid for 58 days. They too are coming in with one-way air tickets. Would his wife and child have issues at immigration on arrival?

Thank you,
FG


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You are probably coming in on an entry permit, you apply for your residence visa when you get here.Your wife is fine, she will get 30 days on arrival. Once you have your residence visa you can sponsor her, she takes a medical and she will get a residence visa also. If you do not get your residence visa within the 30 days, your wife can do a short visa run to Oman and back to get another 30 days. Same with your Canadian friends, once he has his residence visa he can sponsor his wife and child but it must be done before their visitor visa expires, otherwise they will have to leave the country and cannot return for 1 month. Cant see any problems with Immigration on arrival.
By the way - plenty of alcohol here - it's not a dry country!


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks wandabug, for the prompt response! Would you happen to know approximately how long it would take to process my Residence Visa, and in turn, my wife's? Is there a website I can go to to find out more information about process to obtain our residence visa? Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your employers PRO should take care of it for you or will guide you. It usually takes 1-2 weeks. I don't know of a website but it is pretty painless. Do a search on this forum for details of the process from people who have done it themselves. Once you have yours you can then sponsor your wife. To speed things up get your marriage certificate attested in Canada before you come. Also an educational certificate (unless you are working in a free zone). If your wife is planning to work in the future she may also need an educational certificate attested.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

One way tickets for Canadians ? That may be a problem. since Canada is now one of the countries which don''t get visa on arrival, I would think the passport holders would be treated on par with say an Indian passport which doesn't get visa on arrival either.

When I came to Dubai the first time, I had a visit visa, a one way ticket, and an Indian passport. I was denied check in until I bought a return journey ticket at the airport. Your colleague should check. it is usually a standard practice that you should have a return ticket if you are travelling to a country on a visit visa - I may be wrong, but it is worth a check


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

His company had to get the visa for him to come in country and is a working permit. He shouldnt have any issues.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

rsinner said:


> One way tickets for Canadians ? That may be a problem. since Canada is now one of the countries which don''t get visa on arrival, I would think the passport holders would be treated on par with say an Indian passport which doesn't get visa on arrival either.
> 
> When I came to Dubai the first time, I had a visit visa, a one way ticket, and an Indian passport. I was denied check in until I bought a return journey ticket at the airport. Your colleague should check. it is usually a standard practice that you should have a return ticket if you are travelling to a country on a visit visa - I may be wrong, but it is worth a check


He is coming in with an entry permit from his employer, so one way ticket is no problem. His wife is on a British Passport.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

wandabug said:


> He is coming in with an entry permit from his employer, so one way ticket is no problem. His wife is on a British Passport.


But his colleague's family isn't:

_Again, my coworker will have his work permit, however his Canadian wife and Canadian 3-yr old child have a visitor visa, valid for 58 days. They too are coming in with one-way air tickets_

This may not be allowed


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

rsinner said:


> But his colleague's family isn't:
> 
> _Again, my coworker will have his work permit, however his Canadian wife and Canadian 3-yr old child have a visitor visa, valid for 58 days. They too are coming in with one-way air tickets_
> 
> This may not be allowed


His co worker is coming in with an entry permit. His wife and child will be fine with a one way ticket and a visit visa as it will be obvious he is going to be sponsoring them. If they were on their own it would be different.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

wandabug said:


> His co worker is coming in with an entry permit. His wife and child will be fine with a one way ticket and a visit visa as it will be obvious he is going to be sponsoring them. If they were on their own it would be different.


The intent is to sponsor them for sure. But most airlines refuse to board people on tourist visas with one way tickets. When my wife had come here for the first time (on a visit visa, while I had my resident visa then), I had checked with our travel agent (not the airline) whether we could just buy a one way ticket for her. They had advised that she should buy a return ticket (he may or may not have been correct, but I did not bother to check with Emirates). 

So I would still advise that the colleague check with the airline/travel agent - better having to make one phone call now rather than having to buy tickets at the airport.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

rsinner said:


> The intent is to sponsor them for sure. But most airlines refuse to board people on tourist visas with one way tickets. When my wife had come here for the first time (on a visit visa, while I had my resident visa then), I had checked with our travel agent (not the airline) whether we could just buy a one way ticket for her. They had advised that she should buy a return ticket (he may or may not have been correct, but I did not bother to check with Emirates).
> 
> So I would still advise that the colleague check with the airline/travel agent - better having to make one phone call now rather than having to buy tickets at the airport.


Fair point - wouldn't hurt to ask x


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for more input! Although it appears my wife may not have any issues coming in with a one-way ticket and a UK passport, I will call Emirates Airline and check regardless. I will have my colleague do the same for his family.

Once I hear back from Emirates either way, I will post an update on here.

Thanks!


----------



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi 

I'm also in a similar boat, although my wife and I are coming from the UK and both UK passport holders.
My company sponsor me, but I have to sponsor the wife myself once my residence visa is processed.
We both have a one way Emirates ticket. 

As my wife will only be on a visit visa initially, do you think they'll be any problems with the airline/check in/airport authorities?

Be good to see what the above poster has back from Emirates.

Regards

D3G


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Downthreegreens said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm also in a similar boat, although my wife and I are coming from the UK and both UK passport holders.
> My company sponsor me, but I have to sponsor the wife myself once my residence visa is processed.
> ...


Hi
Just spoken to emirates and UK passport holders can go to dubai on a one way ticket on a visit visa valid for 30 days and if they wish to extend their stay beyond that they can do so for a further 30 days by paying a AED 600 fee.


----------



## Downthreegreens (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you Tropic,

Thats great to know, looks like we should have no problems then.
I hope to get all the visa stuff sorted within the first month for the wife, fingers crossed!


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Hi
> Just spoken to emirates and UK passport holders can go to dubai on a one way ticket on a visit visa valid for 30 days and if they wish to extend their stay beyond that they can do so for a further 30 days by paying a AED 600 fee.


Hi! 

I am entering Dubai tomorrow on a one way ticket as a British passport holder, so looks like I'll be fine - but will they be asking questions at immigration? And if so is it acceptable to say that you're on a holiday but havn't booked a ticket home..? Or is it best to say that you will in fact be looking for work..?

Thanks


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am entering Dubai tomorrow on a one way ticket as a British passport holder, so looks like I'll be fine - but will they be asking questions at immigration? And if so is it acceptable to say that you're on a holiday but havn't booked a ticket home..? Or is it best to say that you will in fact be looking for work..?
> 
> Thanks


Gracie
I am not sure but ive been told to say im on holiday. Please do let us know what happens with you tommorow.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Gracie
> I am not sure but ive been told to say im on holiday. Please do let us know what happens with you tommorow.


Yeah that's what I thought I'd say. Just as a matter of interest who gave you that advice? 

I have a hotel booked for the first week anyway so perhaps that will help.. Although how do immigration know whether you have a return ticket or not?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought I'd say. Just as a matter of interest who gave you that advice?
> 
> I have a hotel booked for the first week anyway so perhaps that will help.. Although how do immigration know whether you have a return ticket or not?


My employer asked me to say that. 
Its all on the system so they would easily know if your going on one way ticket.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am entering Dubai tomorrow on a one way ticket as a British passport holder, so looks like I'll be fine - but will they be asking questions at immigration? And if so is it acceptable to say that you're on a holiday but havn't booked a ticket home..? Or is it best to say that you will in fact be looking for work..?
> 
> Thanks


Gracie
Did they ask you any questions at the airport?


----------

